

The Uncertainty principle and Nonlocality found to be linked - juiceandjuice
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/330/6007/1072.short
Huge, huge day in physics.<p>Also:
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/11/101118141541.htm
======
juiceandjuice
This will help understand the limits (or methods) on quantum teleportation in
some sense.

